# b & s 12h802-1534-21



## dodgeramu (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm currently working on a b&s 6hp 12h802-1534-21 on a push mower for a buddy of mine. It's been sitting for a couple of years. Went through everything and got it running. However, when he dropped it off there was no governor or choke spring. Does anyone have a diagram or a pdf service file to show what locations these springs hook up? My buddy was told that this b&s p/n 699056 governor spring and a b&s p/n 690354 choke return spring were correct for this engine. So far no luck. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

